# Currant Creek bugs



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has been up by currant Creek lately and can share if the bugs/mosquitoes are bad around the reservoir?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Was up there a month and a half or so, bugs weren't bad other than normal small flys up in the aspens. Some basic bug spray kept them off. Down at the water it wasn't bad at all (we were out in pontoons). Fishing was slow until right at dark then it would light up on fire for 20 minutes then die. That was usually enough time to catch a quick limit. You get a few cutts during that time too.

Thats a strange lake to fish... but we're getting it figured out. I just wish I could figure out how to catch whitefish there in the summer (we get into them ice fishing).


-DallanC


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

DallanC, thanks for the report. Hopefully I can hook into a few nice cuts. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

In the lake Tigers are rare, Cuts even more rare. Go fish the stream if you want cuts.


-DallanC


----------



## FaithKelly (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes, there are always a lot of mosquitoes near the water. We went with the whole family to rest near this water reservoir. Mosquitoes swarmed us and bitten all of us. We went home all upset and nervous and if we want to go there again, we need to figure out a way to keep the mosquitoes from biting us again. I heard that there are special mosquito repellent bracelets and I decided to look online for them. I found mosquito repellent bracelet options on Bugs Zapper website. There were both expensive and cheaper ones and I got us a bracelet for everyone. We were able to relax near this place without them bothering us.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

FaithKelly said:


> What spray did you use? I have tried a few, but those did not work.


You could always rub some spam on your arms.


----------

